# Trivia 8/2



## luckytrim (Aug 2, 2018)

trivia 8/2
DID YOU KNOW...
When the computer mouse was invented, it was called the "X-Y  Position
Indicator for a Display System."

1. On "Sanford and Son", Fred would periodically have heart  palpitations ;
what phase would he utter during these incidents  ?
2. Who played the role of David Addison Jr. in the series  'Moonlighting'?
3. The control center of a cell is what?
4. Which propellants, once found in aerosol cans, are thought  to be harmful 
to the ozone layer?
5. The 1961 movie 'The Misfits' was the final movie for  Marilyn Monroe. It 
was also the last screen appearance of which other Hollywood  legend?
6. The dots on a pair of dice are called... what  ?
7. What color buses would you most often expect to see in  London, UK?
8. Who wrote "Heart of Darkness" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Pacific Ocean is the same size as North America, Europe  and Asia 
combined.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "I'm Comin', Elizabeth!"
2. Bruce Willis
3. the Nucleus
4. Chlorofluorocarbons
5. Clark Gable
6. Pips
7. Red
8. Joseph Conrad

CRAP !!
The Pacific Ocean covers: 165.25 million square kilometers  ...The Earth’s 
Land Mass covers: 148.94 million square kilometers.  So, in  fact, the 
Pacific Ocean is larger than all of the Earth's land masses  combined !


----------

